# paper



## soapdude1970 (Jun 4, 2010)

Has anyone worked with those?  with MP?  Thought about adding images to soap but not sure how it works or how to do it......Sorry, idito here....


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 4, 2010)

I use the disolving paper quite a bit. You can get it at brambleberry. I find black  and  white images last forever but colored images tend to bleed overtime no matter what I do.

Here is what you do.

1. Print your image & cut to size.
2. Pour your mold 1/4 full of clear soap- NO scent.- allow to harden.
3. Spritz with alcohol and pour another 1/4 layer of clear -NO scent soap & lay your paper on the second layer.
4. Sink your paper with a spoon or popsicle stick or something to get all air bubles out that might be underneath. allow to harden.
5. Spritz with alcohol. Pour another 1/4 layer of soap ALL white- NO scent. You need the white to back up the image and make it crisp.- allow to harden.
6. Spritz with alcohol and pour your 4th layer, add any scent or color you may want to this layer.

Adding scent to any other layer will cloud your image 95% of the time.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## agriffin (Jun 10, 2010)

there's a good soap queen video on it...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/user/soapqueentv#p/u/18/BQQ34xtF3gU"]http://www.youtube.com/user/soapqueentv ... QQ34xtF3gU[/ame]

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2010/03/ ... icone.html

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2010/05/ ... -soap.html


----------

